# lamictal combo



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been taking lamictal for about 2 months and have noticed minor success. I feel that it has made me feel more grounded, and maybe less depressed. I was told that lamictal might give me some energy though, and that has not been the case. My psychiatrist really doesn't get what I tell her. I'm looking for a med that can help with my anxiety, but not make me feel zonked, exhausted.

I have been on lamictal in the past and decided to give it another try because I liked the way I felt on it. I don't think it could be successful on its own, in my case. In the past I have had bouts of mania so my psychiatrist is really skeptical on what she gives me. She has put me on latuda to help balance out the chance of that happening again.

Anyone got any ideas on medications that work good with lamictal. I'm mainly looking for some energy/motivation, along with help concentrating, and lastly some anxiety relief. I know that's a lot haha, but I'm willing to take multiple meds to help with most of this.

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

^^


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

Lamotrigine appears to work better when paired with an SSRI.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Selig said:


> Lamotrigine appears to work better when paired with an SSRI.


Any ssri's in particular? One's that may work better in my situation: insomnia, high anxiety, post maniaepisode?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

StandAlone said:


> Any ssri's in particular? One's that may work better in my situation: insomnia, high anxiety, post maniaepisode?


Prozac (Fluoxetine) works best for some people as it appears to affect other neurotransmitters than serotonin. Other ones like Celexa (Citalopram) seems to be more 'focused' on serotonin than Prozac with less side effects.

This is dependent on the person. The above information was explained to me by my physician.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot buddy.

Anymore suggestions on this matter from others would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tazi (Jan 8, 2009)

I hear the dp research unit use sertraline and lamotrigine combo


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

What works best for me (for 10 yrs, now and) at the moment, is:
lamotrigine 100mg X 2 daily
clonazepam 2mg at night.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

StandAlone said:


> I have been on lamictal in the past...
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on medications that work good with lamictal. I'm mainly looking for some energy/motivation, along with help concentrating, and lastly some anxiety relief. I know that's a lot haha, but I'm willing to take multiple meds to help with most of this.
> 
> ...


StandAlone, I found that the only way to determine my most efficacious dose was to keep going up until all improvement stopped.
I tried to go higher than 200mg but there was no gain so I left it there.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Sleepwalker said:


> StandAlone, I found that the only way to determine my most efficacious dose was to keep going up until all improvement stopped.
> I tried to go higher than 200mg but there was no gain so I left it there.


I agree, i'm definitely going up on the lamictal, up to 100 mg now. I think that's a great combination, its just if you take the klonopin at night, i don't think it carries over to the next day. It certainly can help sleep, but I think mainly i'm looking for some relief throughout the day. I just started taking klonopin before bed and it has helped a lot though. My psychiatrist is really against giving me an ssri because shes afraid it'll cause mania. So i'm really lost on what meds I should try


----------



## tazi (Jan 8, 2009)

When I hit 200 mg of lamotrigine my dp noticeably improved. I am actually trying to get off clonazepam, if you want long term recovery why take something which causes dp when you withdraw?


----------



## tazi (Jan 8, 2009)

When I hit 200 mg of lamotrigine my dp noticeably improved. I am actually trying to get off clonazepam, if you want long term recovery why take something which causes dp when you withdraw?


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

nahh i totally agree, its dependent as shitt. I take the klonopin at night and I take it occasionally so i don't become dependent on it. How does the lamictal help you? For me I've noticed a little less anxiety and depression, but mainly ive noticed more physical balance if that makes sense


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

StandAlone said:


> I agree, i'm definitely going up on the lamictal, up to 100 mg now. I think that's a great combination, its just if you take the klonopin at night, i don't think it carries over to the next day. It certainly can help sleep, but I think mainly i'm looking for some relief throughout the day. I just started taking klonopin before bed and it has helped a lot though.


Klonopin (clonazepam) is the longest acting benzo of all of them. It doesn't wear off as fast like Valium ( diazepam) in a couple of hours.
I take 2mg (one tablet) at night. It seem to act throughout the majority of the day.
You may try spacing the dose into 2 daily and/or increasing clono.
Most doctors are dead against incresing benzo doses but to be frank, 2mg of clono feels as though it is still working almost as well as did 11 yrs ago. To me, it is the Rolls Royce of benzos for dp.
However, if the Lamictal increase in dose makes you feel much better, then you may not feel the need for an increase in clono.
It's a waiting game. Be patient.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Also, it's not a bad thing, necessarily, to "depend" on a med.
Type1 diabetics depend on insulin.
"Dependency" happens when a med tries to entice you to go higher and higher and punishes you for not doing so.
If it is that clono is right for you and you need it, there is no need to fear. 
However, if you want or need to come off of it, then you will need to be weaned off it.
Im not a substitute for a dootor but this just my personal experience.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2014)

> Also, it's not a bad thing, necessarily, to "depend" on a med.


More people need to realize that. It is ridiculous to expect everyone to be able to recover med-free because you did.

Medication will be a part of some peoples recovery regimen. And if it helps them get better or aids them in living a better quality life, I support it.

It is not 'covering up' deeper rooted issues because it's entirely possible to have Depersonalization Disorder with no past childhood neglect, trauma or abuse. If you have some sort of maladaptive coping mechanisms or past trauma, it goes without saying that should be explored.


----------



## tazi (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah true, i was pretty screwed until i hit 200 mil of lamotrigine, now i can at least function, and the doctor said he may put it up even more to see if theres anymore improvment. Im seeking phychotherapy but as this was drugs triggered[ although io was going through a massive amount of stress.. im not sure wether to ask for trauma therapy or just cbt? [ i did experience trauma when a teenager


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

I finally reached 200 mg of lamictal, not what I expected really. When I first started lamictal I noticed some energizing properties. When I went up on it, its made me almost more tired and a little calmer. On its own i'm not to hopeful of it. I'm really waiting for my psych to come up with another med that will work well. She's so old that she doesn't know how to help, she's got an old mind if that makes any sense, doesn't have any new ideas for me, and is really skeptical about everything. Do you think its time for a new therapist? I think i'm gonna go as high as i could on the lamictal, I just really feel like I need another med in this situation. No one has been able to help me with this.. I'm looking for a med that helps long term anxiety but doesn't make me feel drained.

Cbt therapy is the way to go man. I was cured by this shit the first time i had severe dp. Cbt will focus on whatever you need it to focus on, trauma, anxiety, depressive thoughts, ocd thoughts, etc. Thank you for bringing up Cbt because it sorta made me think of how helpful it could be right now. You've gotta find someone who sounds confident in helping you, and someone you feel comfortable with. From past experiences though its more important to find someone who really sounds like they can help you and knows a lot, more so then the comfortable aspect.

Your case sounds so similar to mine. I grew up in a really stressful household, I had a bad relationship with everyone in my family. I felt like I didn't belong in the family because everyone was so different from me. I started with weed at a very young age, and this made my relationships soo much worse. I had so much stress and guilt that one day shit just got baddd. It happened like a light switch, i'm sure everyone here knows what i'm talking about. It doesn't matter how this was triggered, although trauma is sort've in a different category. Almost every case of dp has the same recovery process. You have to push yourself above and beyond, anything that makes you feel uncomfortable, do more of. Eventually you won't feel uncomfortable anymore, but it can take months for this to happen. Most the time you won't notice results for a long time, and then one day it'll just hit you, the results will be tremendous. I can't preach cbt therapy enough though, it can have amazing results.

Good luck,

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

Are you taking an SSRI with the lamotrigine?


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

No, my anal psych won't prescribe me one because she convinced herself i have a mood disorder. I don't know whether to believe her because i have severe insomnia, but even on mood stabilizers i don't sleep. So i really don't believe it, but yeah i guess ssri's can make people with insomnia or bipolar screwed even more. I think lamictal though is sort've protecting that from happening, am I right? This could be important info because many people said lamictal works great with ssri's, just afraid itll fuck up my sleep more. Anyone been on celexa? What was it like, what's it help with?

Thanks


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Selig said:


> Prozac (Fluoxetine) works best for some people as it appears to affect other neurotransmitters than serotonin. Other ones like Celexa (Citalopram) seems to be more 'focused' on serotonin than Prozac with less side effects.
> 
> This is dependent on the person. The above information was explained to me by my physician.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm on mobile, but studies suggested it works much better paired with an SSRI. They seem to have a synergistic effect as opposed to taking one or the other.


----------

